# East Harbor 4-9-04



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I blanked. Not a single run. I think the commercial netters were out on thursday though. Water was VERY murky..vegetation stirred up..hardly any fish moving around.....the swans were out of the bay....and they were moving their "live-car" when we got there Friday morning. And the weather conditins were exactly the same as last weekend. I moved down to another location to check it out, and there were some commercial netters there as well. But....they got their boat stuck and couldn't reach the fish  hehe. 

Ak caught 3 little ones. One was around 12lbs, but that was about it for size. 

ShoreBoundOne, Fishpro, Fishman........Nice to see you guys again! Hope to see all of you next weekend at the fish-in.!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

That's got to be a bit disappointing...hopefully the fish will be in a biting mood next weekend. If not, I guess we'll just have to make them bite...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! will be up to show ya all how's it done at East Harbor  Seriously,crappielooker just called me from up the area, him and tpet are doing a little scouting. Can you say blind leading the blind  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

to hell with the netters!they must be stopped!

shawn, are they going to be running them during the event????


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Greg,

They are not on a set schedule. They check the harbors everyday. When they see fish.....they drop them. Just have to deal with it if they are in there. Kind of a neat process to watch though. Watched them in action at Little Portage today. Didn't have a problem with them until one of the jerks yelled back at us "don't worry about it...we caught them all" with a smart alec type voice. Lucky he was too far away, or I would have chucked my lead at him. I'll bet they had over 1000 in that live car though. Fish splashing all over the place.

Hey King.......blind leading the blind? Hmmm? We'll see buddy.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dood..when that SOB yelled that at us, i was fuming..the only thing that could come outta mouth was just "yes, no *bleep*..thanks a lot" .. if he would have just go on and didnt say a thing, there would have been no hard feelings..but now..them scumbags aint gettin no respect from me..
on the good note..my bait strikes again..yeehaaw..we'll just call it "Ak Seed"


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

why is this allowed, what do they do with the fish...Maybe it is nessasary for erie to keep the population in check???


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

what do they do with the fish?i don't exactly know what these particular
guys do with them,but i have heard that they go to cat food,aquarium 
fish foods,those poacher run pay-lakes  ,and fertilizer.its really
sick!,but at least these fish will be used and not left to decompose
on the bank.hopefully.i cant be up there while they are running those nets.
it gets me a bit furious   i ahve thought about sabotoge
on several occasions  ....so whos in on the special opps  (joke)


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Greg,

You are completely wrong on their uses. They are licensed commercial fishermen. These guys are making a TON of money selling carp. The smaller sized fish are shipped to NewYork to Jewish markets for food sale, and the larger ones are what you paylake guys are catching in your paylakes  It's not uncommon for these guys to be netting 8-10,000 dollars worth of fish in a hard days work. I would imagine some of the carp are ending up in McDonalds and BKing Fish Sandwiches as well. Perhaps not from these guys, but those do contain carp....as well as other species. What suprises me is that the State will allow the netters to take these fish from Lake Erie waters for food consumption, when they have a "0-Fish" Consumption Advisory.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

like i said Shawn,i do not know what exactly these guys are
doing with the fish.but i can assure you the examples i gave are/were being
done with carp from Oh waters (Erie,Pymatunning)for years.and i bet 
still is.i know good and well these cat/fish food companies are not
getting their protien from pure plankton,krill,kelp,ect that they claim
they are. they wont list carp and buffalo as a food additive  
it goes my big book of lies and cover ups


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Good finally meet you too Shawn....I am hitting Portage this evening...see ya next weekend.

Mitch


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Alot of the carp and drum netted go to use in industry. Fish meal is used as fertilizer. The main ingredient in WD-40 is fish oil. Then some (probably a LOT) goes to tackle companies for use in baits and all those fish attracting sprays. I doubt that much of, if any, it is used for human consumption. It also go to feed live stock and into dog/cat food (I remember reading something about whitefish being a certain class of fish and I'm not sure it a carp fits into that.)

You must remember that carp are an overly abundant resource that grow quickly and reproduce like rabbits of the fish world. Netting of these fish is fine, but I would prefer they only kept smaller ones as the larger fish are full of toxins anyway. Now netting large catfish should be a crime as these guys take more than 30 years to get so big, and don't produce as fast.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys, it was nice seeing you all. I'll post pictures once my girlfriend sends them too me.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres the pictures from Friday  

Heres a nice LMB I caught while reeling in my bread ball









Shawn fooling Ak into thinking hes getting another bite, look at Ak go!  









Ak showing off the first fish of the day  









Ak with the biggest fish of the day, oh thats right he was the only one catching fish (we'll carp anyhow)









Picture of Ak reeling in a fish.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

The commercial fisherman that hollered at you sure was a jerk. Maybe we need to come up with a castable lead/hand grenade for such situations. It sure would be nice if they had a maximum size limit on carp. Maybe someone ought to rent a boat and pound some net-catching steel stakes into the bottom.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Forgot to mention. That is one very nice looking largemouth bass.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is you guys should be glad I wasn't there Saturday, I'm pretty sure those commericial fishermen wouldn't have came over to the bank and given that I would probably had some choice words to say 

Thanks on the LMB


----------

